# Hiding my sponge filter



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I need help with ideas to hide my sponge filter.

Potential Ideas -
driftwood (but how?)
hollow log that will fit around it, with room to spare
a "moss wall" java moss attached to a netting of sorts and shaped around it

the thing is, i NEED maximum water flow. in no way do i want to prevent my bacteria from being nourished

thanks


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

What kind of sponge filter is it? I hide mine in my 5 gallon behind some driftwood covered in java fern.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

hydro sponge pro II
the filter is in my 5.5 gallon, check out my signature for a better view.
checking out your links


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw your journal. Your sponge is similarly shaped and about the same size as mine. Using a piece of malaysian driftwood that's about the same height as the sponge then attaching moss and java fern to hide it works.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

my idea is this:









and then growing java moss on it!
i think it may come out cool. thoughts?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Id be afraid of your betta getting stuck in one of the holes.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

ohhhhhh true


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

U can grow some java fern right on the sponge.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

that will hinder the flow.

id plant some good sturdy plants around it. not right next to the sponge. but just around it.

a crypt. sword. fern. something along those lines.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

i need something that will fit in the 5.5 tank. Swords get too large. What about a moss screen?


----------



## aprildawn (Feb 4, 2013)

kcoscia said:


> my idea is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a random ornament made by petco I saw browsing at the store last night


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

ChadRamsey said:


> that will hinder the flow.
> 
> id plant some good sturdy plants around it. not right next to the sponge. but just around it.
> 
> a crypt. sword. fern. something along those lines.


If the Java fern is just on the front of the sponge to conceal it the reduction of flow should be minimal. From research high flow sponges reduce biological consumption by bacteria because the ammonia or nitrates are moving passed the bacteria at a rate quicker then the bacteria can consume it. In addition if there is open space on the sides and back of the sponge the flow of water will be diverted in that direction, which I will say reduction of flow will be minimal, IMHO. 
I plant larger stems of bacopa and ammannoa gracillia in front of my sponge. Can u see it, yes. Is it noticable if u aren't looking for it, no.


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

*Plastic Canvas*

You could get some plastic canvas, clear, and thread your moss all through it. Or you could double it and make a moss 'sandwich' with two pieces. Add a few things like a bit of Riccia or java. Make a tube of it and tie it together then pop it down over your filter. 

Stick a couple of suction cups to it to secure it to your glass.


----------

